# Lowes Water Heater Installation



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This was a water heater installed by Lowes. It's actually in a house that I now own. 

This water heater is venting outside the house and has a negative slope. They were stupid enough to put the date and even location of the Lowe's that did the installation. 

Should I take them to court?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why not call for a inspection by AHJ. 
see what they have to say about Lowes


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

So who are you gonna take to court?? The sub contractor probably has gone down the drain by now and Lowes cannot be responsible for the sub-contractor dumb asses that would work for them...that is on THEIR insurance...NOT BLOWES


looks like you got black iron pipe nipples on the union lines going into the heater..


so when are you gonna install another *whirlpool heater* and save all those fittings.... it should all line right up... easy install..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> So who are you gonna take to court?? The sub contractor probably has gone down the drain by now and Lowes cannot be responsible for the sub-contractor dumb asses that would work for them...that is on THEIR insurance...NOT BLOWES looks like you got black iron pipe nipples on the union lines going into the heater.. so when are you gonna install another whirlpool heater and save all those fittings.... it should all line right up... easy install..


Hahaha. A new whirlpool would line up nice. 

I actually wish somebody would sue Whirlpool/American/AO. It's going to happen. For once all the greedy lawyers in American could actually work in our favor. They got polybutylene banned in the U.S., you would think this would be a slam dunk.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Hahaha. A new whirlpool would line up nice.
> 
> I actually wish somebody would sue Whirlpool/American/AO. It's going to happen. For once all the greedy lawyers in American could actually work in our favor. They got polybutylene banned in the U.S., you would think this would be a slam dunk.



This crap has been on-going since 2003 and nothing will ever be done about it..
Whirlpool just sends some lobbyist to Washington every time it looks like something might happen and they bribe the Clintons and anyone else that might get them out of hot water.....

whirlpool actually keeps me in business with all the troubles and change outs we do.....:yes:


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is another one if you need more ammo in your law suit lol. I suppose I would have to go and get a picture of the whirlpool tag though


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyplumber said:


> Here is another one if you need more ammo in your law suit lol. I suppose I would have to go and get a picture of the whirlpool tag though



Lowes dont care what you throw at them.. you cannot prove anything after time has passed.....

... its called "plausible deniability" 
because that work was probably done a decade ago and you dont know
how many jack-legs and other jerk-offs have been doing plumbing and repairs in the place since it was installed.....

if you were to take a picture of the job the day it was installed then you might be able to get them to make it right.... but 10 years down the road it done mean squat........


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Put your pet rat In the room and sue for loss of life!


----------

